# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Σελίδες με κατασκευές και σχεδιαγράμματα/ιδέες.

## leosedf

Το γνωστό σε πολλούς http://www.epanorama.net/
http://electronics-diy.com/
http://www.discovercircuits.com/list.htm
http://www.radiolocman.com/
http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/
http://www.electronicecircuits.com/
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/


Φυσικά μπορείτε να βάλετε κι εσείς εδώ τα δικά σας link ωστε να υπάρχουν σε ένα μέρος.

----------


## paul333

http://www.electroniq.net
http://homepages.paradise.net.nz/bha...ectronics.html
http://diy.elektroda.eu
http://www.discovercircuits.com/list.htm

αναεωθηκε και με αλλα site
http://320volt.com/
http://sergiols.blogspot.com/

http://c2.at.ua/
ο κωδικος για τα αρχεια rar ειναι: parol_arkhiva
 :Smile:

----------

leosedf (14-07-11)

----------


## aris285

Βεβαια ειναι στα ρωσικα αλλα με μια μεταφραση εισαι κομπλε

http://radiokot.ru/circuit/
http://samopalbas.ucoz.ru/

και μια ελληνικη

http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/

----------

leosedf (14-07-11)

----------


## robotakias

Ακόμα μια Ελληνική για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τους μικροελεγκτές της ATMEL.

www.serasidis.gr

----------


## navar

> www.serasidis.gr



μεγάλος καλλιτέχνης τον έχω ξαναπετύχει !

----------


## button

Κωνσταντίνε για δες αν μπορείς να ενσωματώσεις τις ιστοσελίδες κάπου εμφανείς που με ενα κλικ τις βλέπεις όλες, εγώ λεω στην μπάρα με τα αρχεία. βίντεο κτλπ

----------


## leosedf

Γιάννη ίσως να ενημερώνεται και το πρώτο post.

----------


## street

http://users.sch.gr/jabatzo/index.htm

ο υποφαινόμενος  *μάλλον* είναι και εγγεγραμμένος εδω ως συμφορουμιτης ... έχει πολύ καλό μαζεμένο υλικό κυρίως στα Ελληνικά και σίγουρα έχει μέσα κάτι απο αυτό που το είχαμε και το ψάχναμε την τελευταία στιγμή και δεν το βρίσκαμε  :Tongue2:  ( κάτι δικό του δεν παρατήρησα να έχει εκτός και δεν το πήρε  το μάτι μου  ) τα θέματα που έχει εκπαιδευτικό κυρίως *Θ*υλικο  :Tongue2:

----------


## street

να πω και κάτι , φίλε Κωνσταντίνε , δεν ξέρω αν ήταν καλύτερο να αλλάξει ο τίτλος με blogspot με κατασκευές και σχεδιαγράμματα / ιδέες  , και γενικά blogers , σίγουρα θα είχε πιο ενδιαφέρον αλλά απ την άλλη είναι ακροβασία μεταξύ παράνομου και νομίμου ίσως ? αυτό δεν το ξέρω , αλλά τέλος πάντων  :Smile:

----------


## Spirtos

Να προσθέσω και γω κάποια links που νομίζω αξίζουν τον κόπο, δυστυχώς δεν είναι στα Ελληνικά αλλά με ένα translator όλα γίνονται..

http://sound.westhost.com/projects.htm
http://sjeffroy.free.fr/new/index.php
http://bygselvhifi.dk/

----------

